# UFC IN t-minus 5 minutes



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2003)

UFC countdown starts in 5 minutes yall.  I will try and post results today.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 26, 2003)

Please let us know what happens. I've forgotten all about those.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2003)

1  Hermes Franca  Caol Uno  KO (Punch)  
2  Nick Diaz  Jeremy Jackson  Submission (Armbar)  
3  Josh Thomson  Gerald Strebendt  KO  
4  Karo Parisyan  Dave Strasser  Submission (Kimura)    
Rich Franklin  Edwin Dewees  TKO (Strikes)   
6  Jorge Rivera  David Loiseau  Decision (Unanimous) 
7  Tim Sylvia  Gan McGee  TKO (Punches)  
8  Andrei Arlovski  Vladimir Matyushenko  KO (Punch)  9  Randy Couture  Tito Ortiz  Decision (Unanimous)  5:00  5 

  The uno fight and Thompson fight were not broadcast.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 27, 2003)

So Couture beat Ortiz? Having troubles figuring out who won by how you listed it. First person listed is the winner?
Bob:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Sep 28, 2003)

yep


----------

